# Was ist 'n PostScript ???



## Onkel_666 (16. Mai 2001)

...steht im Titel!


----------



## oezer (17. Mai 2001)

Also hoffentlich erzähle ich jetzt kein Bullshit 

Wenn du ein DTP Programm (QuarkXPress) hast und willst bsp. direkt aus diesem Programm heraus drucken und du hast keinen PostScript fähigen Drucker dann kannst du gar nichts drucken. PostScript ist ein gängiger Format im Druckbereich für Werbeagenturen, Zeitungsverlage etc. 

falls jemand noch was weiss, dann her damit.. 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Bart Simpson (17. Mai 2001)

Von http://www.haberbeck.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Programmiersprache von Adobe Systems für die Beschreibung von Dokumentseiten mit Text-, Bild-, Grafik- und Layoutdaten in einem einheitlichen Pixel-Format (Bitmap), das für die umbrochene Ausgabe via RIP auf Druckern, Belichtern und Digitaldrucksystemen geeignet ist; in der Version 3 innerhalb der RIP-Technologie Extreme (vormals Supra) werden PostScript und das Acrobat-Dokumentformat PDF zusammengeführt, wodurch sich den Printern und Digitaldrucksystemen eine fast unbegrenzte Dokumentportabilität eröffnet.
---------------------------------------------------------------------


Von http://www.konrad.de/lexikon/seiten/lexmain.htm

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Seitenbeschreibungssprache, also eine »Sprache«, in der das PC-Anwendungsprogramm mit dem Drucker kommuniziert und ihm seine Befehle erteilt.
Die Besonderheit von Postscript besteht darin, daß die Bild- und Schriftinformationen nicht bereits im PC Punkt für Punkt vorher festgelegt, sondern erst im Drucker errechnet werden. Dadurch können sie beliebig skaliert und manipuliert werden.
Postscript ist geräteunabhängig: Nicht nur Postscript-Laserdrucker können Postscript verstehen, sondern auch alle anderen Ausgabegeräte, wenn sie mit einem Postscript-Interpreter ausgerüstet werden: Farbdrucker, Belichter für Fotosatz- und Dia-Filme, ja sogar Folien-Schneideplotter können Postscript-Dateien ausgeben.
Weil Postscript geräteunabhängig ist, stehen dem PC-Anwender auch alle Druckschriften zur Verfügung, die die großen Fotosatzhersteller (Linotype, Agfa-Compugraphic, Monotype, Berthold und andere) für ihre Satzbelichter entwickelt haben.
Postscript-Schriften können mit Zusatzprogrammen wie dem Adobe TypeManager in beliebiger Vergrößerung exakt auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt werden. WYSIWYG
Grafiken im Postscript-Format können von fast allen DTP-Anwendungsprogrammen im- und exportiert und zwischen verschiedenen Systemplattformen (Macintosh, PC) ausgetauscht werden. (EPS)
Aus diesen Gründen ist Postscript heute überall dort Standard, wo professionelle Druckvorlagen auf Personalcomputern hergestellt werden.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

CU, Bart


----------



## oezer (18. Mai 2001)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... 

Ich bin beeindruckt!!!! das ist gut beschrieben. Jetzt weiss ich es auch 


--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

